# snake vs 3 yr old



## coz666 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Published:* mary manning
*Source:las vegas sun*
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/jan/22/python-vs-angry-mom-knife/


----------



## Snowman (Feb 4, 2009)

*did you read the posts from the people under that article?*
Post from some guy named lenny_v :_ "What kind of idiot has a snake as a pet anyway?"_

LOL


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Their friend will be rather pissed
I would be, Although I would do the same if it came to human life. But I thought it would be obvious to keep such a big snake away from a little kid? Idiots.


----------



## kupper (Feb 4, 2009)

who leaves a 3 yr old unattended where a massive snake is housed anyway???? what a waste of snake


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I saw that Snowman :lol: I have actually added my 2-bobs worth defending the snake at the same time congratulating the mother for saving her child.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 6, 2009)

haha americans.
yeah some of the comments are full of passion.
it left me with lots of question, mostly all whys'
:lol:


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 6, 2009)

Really unfortunate, not the snake's fault, but any mother would do the same thing.

I would never have a snake that size in a house with kids.


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 6, 2009)

poor snake everyone needs something to eat now and then


----------

